

TaskCurrent Is a To-Do App Full of Things You Want to Do - eliav
http://lifehacker.com/5898275/taskcurrent-is-a-to+do-app-full-of-things-you-want-to-do-and-skills-youd-like-to-learn

======
bigjess
Very interesting. Looks like a new way of consuming content in general, not
just the usual things that would be on my to-do list.

